# Word of the Day : Phenomenon



## Bretrick (Nov 4, 2021)

An exceptional or unusual occurrence
Someone who is very impressive or popular especially because of an unusual ability or quality.

Morning Glory Clouds are a Phenomenon of Northern Australia
There are many people who study Paranormal Phenomenon
Beethoven was a phenomenon of classical music


----------



## Matrix (Nov 5, 2021)

Tesla's stock is a phenomenon, but it's a pain to watch it going up endlessly. Several years ago my wife told me to buy Tesla stock with all the money in her trading account and hold for a very long time, I didn't listen. And one year later I blew up her account by day-trading index futures, how do I defend myself next time she nags about it?


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 5, 2021)

Matrix said:


> Tesla's stock is a phenomenon, but it's a pain to watch it going up endlessly. Several years ago my wife told me to buy Tesla stock with all the money in her trading account and hold for a very long time, I didn't listen. And one year later I blew up her account by day-trading index futures, how do I defend myself next time she nags about it?


You have blown it forever more. Offer no defense, except Mea Culpa


----------



## Shero (Nov 5, 2021)

Waterspouts that look like liquid tornadoes can form during storms, they can also develop on a calm ocean, swirling towers of wind climbing up from the water to the sky. This phenomenon is most common in the Florida Keys and truly magnificent if you are lucky to see one!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 5, 2021)

Shero said:


> Waterspouts


A phenomenal phenomenon!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2021)

IPA beer is a beer phenomenon.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Matrix said:


> Tesla's stock is a phenomenon, but it's a pain to watch it going up endlessly. Several years ago my wife told me to buy Tesla stock with all the money in her trading account and hold for a very long time, I didn't listen. And one year later I blew up her account by day-trading index futures, how do I defend myself next time she nags about it?


Yes, I have friends that have invested in Tesla, and I envy them every day.  But don't feel too bad if you are invested in the stock market in general.  It is somewhat of a phenomenon that the DJI just continues to climb, but it typically looks 6 months into the future so I guess our future is "rosy".  How could earnings reports not be great after a Covid lockdown?


----------

